# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  موقع مهم للقواميس الانجليزية ومنها القانوني

## ريم

http://www.4shared.com/get/21119553/dc295c37/English-French__Dictionary_.html;jsessionid=890F92EC49588F  CC39876B5B67B170F7.dc90

----------


## dike

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## A7med Alkoraiy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أود أن أشكر على هذا المجهود وأن أقول لك
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## لميس وبس

انا جربت موقع البرامج ده ووجدت انه ممتاز جدا وتحميله سهل جدا جدا 

لو عايز الرابط بتاعه اتفضل 
مركز التحميل السهل للبرامج

----------

